# Control Of The Wandering Mind?



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope no one minds, but i have taken a quote from another thread to start a new thread...   i didn't want to get two unrelated topics confused. 



aad0002 said:


> Gurmat Vichaar? One understanding or many?
> 
> ਹਉਮੈ ਮਾਇਆ ਸਬਦਿ ਜਲਾਏ ॥
> houmai maaeiaa sabadh jalaaeae ||
> ...


 

 but how do we still our wandering minds long enough to understand the shabad in the first place?  i've been having a lot of problems with concentration lately (for various reasons).  gurbani tells me that with naam, i willl have no problem concentrating...  but i can't concentrate well enough to even meditate properly at the moment...  i find that when i do paath, i have to repeat sections over and over again because i'm reciting without even realizing what i'm saying. 

 any suggestions?


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 13, 2008)

Jasleen ji,

The shabad belongs to everyone so if anyone has a problem with your using it to start another thread, then that is really sad. 

No expert am I on your main question. But ---- when people start giving you advice take it on cheerfully -- and then forgive yourself. The less you focus on your inability to focus the easier it will be to focus. The inner battle isn't worth it.


----------



## singhbj (Feb 14, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh

I would like to just quote what i learnt in Saadh Sangat that one reads Gurbani or Nitnem so that the mind comes in control. Best results can be obtained by following these teachings

ਸਲੋਕੁ ਮ: ੫ ॥ 
सलोकु मः ५ ॥ 
Salok mehlā 5. 
Shalok, Fifth Mehl: 

ਅੰਤਰਿ ਗੁਰੁ ਆਰਾਧਣਾ ਜਿਹਵਾ ਜਪਿ ਗੁਰ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
अंतरि गुरु आराधणा जिहवा जपि गुर नाउ ॥ 
Anṯar gur ārāḏẖ&shy;ṇā jihvā jap gur nā&shy;o. 
Deep within yourself, worship the Guru in adoration, and with your tongue, chant the Guru's Name. 

ਨੇਤ੍ਰੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੇਖਣਾ ਸ੍ਰਵਣੀ ਸੁਨਣਾ ਗੁਰ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
नेत्री सतिगुरु पेखणा स्रवणी सुनणा गुर नाउ ॥ 
Nėṯrī saṯgur pėkẖ&shy;ṇā sarvaṇī sunṇā gur nā&shy;o. 
Let your eyes behold the True Guru, and let your ears hear the Guru's Name. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸੇਤੀ ਰਤਿਆ ਦਰਗਹ ਪਾਈਐ ਠਾਉ ॥ 
सतिगुर सेती रतिआ दरगह पाईऐ ठाउ ॥ 
Saṯgur sėṯī raṯi&shy;ā ḏargeh pā&shy;ī&shy;ai ṯẖā&shy;o. 
Attuned to the True Guru, you shall receive a place of honor in the Court of the Lord. 

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰੇ ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਏਹ ਵਥੁ ਦੇਇ ॥ 
कहु नानक किरपा करे जिस नो एह वथु देइ ॥ 
Kaho Nānak kirpā karė jis no ėh vath ḏė&shy;ė. 
Says Nanak, this treasure is bestowed on those who are blessed with His Mercy. 

ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਉਤਮ ਕਾਢੀਅਹਿ ਵਿਰਲੇ ਕੇਈ ਕੇਇ ॥੧॥ 
जग महि उतम काढीअहि विरले केई केइ ॥१॥ 
Jag meh uṯam kādẖī&shy;ah virlė kė&shy;ī kė&shy;ė. ||1|| 
In the midst of the world, they are known as the most pious - they are rare indeed. ||1|| 

Lastly, at origin Gurbani was written in 'Lareedar'(continuation) not 'Pad Chhed' (with gaps between words) version. I think Lareedar was written so that the reader had to be fully alert and with slight lapse in concentration it was very difficult to find the stopping point. Then one had to read from the start. 

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 14, 2008)

singhbj said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa
> Waheguru ji ki fateh
> 
> 
> ...



gurfateh jio,

this is a very interesting theory, i had not thought of it before.  my husband and i are preparing to keep Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji in our home, perhaps this is something we should take into consideration when choosing a bir...  

thanks!


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 15, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> but i can't concentrate well enough to even meditate properly at the moment...  i find that when i do paath, i have to repeat sections over and over again because i'm reciting without even realizing what i'm saying.
> 
> any suggestions?





I could be wrong but I would simple stop reading and take a break and go back to reading when your mind is not distracted. Enough sleep helps concentration too.


_[Outside of Gurdwara, I dont think I have ever actually sat down(in samadhi) and done 'meditation'. 
I generally just think about certain sections/topic (from gurbani vichaar) whilst doing my daily chores. I guess its easier for women to multi-task. he he!
]_


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 15, 2008)

Holy Saadhus: this mind cannot be restrained.[ang .219-11.onward.I have deleted the Gurmukhi lines]
Fickle desires dwell with it, and so it cannot remain steady. ||1||Pause||
The heart is filled with anger and violence, which cause all sense to be forgotten.
The jewel of spiritual wisdom has been taken away from everyone; nothing can withstand it. ||1||
The Yogis have tried everything and failed; the virtuous have grown weary of singing God's Glories.
O servant Nanak, when the Lord becomes merciful, then every effort is successful. ||2||4||
The above lines state that desires and anger should be controlled. One should attain higher levels of spiritual wisdom. One can have concsiously some control of desires and wants related to materialism or physical things.

How to attain higher levels of spirituality that can be discussed and will be helpful to all of us. May be there are other things and points as well like Kaur ji has stated i.e good sleep. I should add that strikes me is to reduce weight if one is overweight by doing some exercises.

Besides we have to keep our five enemies under control.
It is not as simple as it appears.It is to know what our mind is.Where is it? How it functions and how it can be controlled.? What is intelect,brain and consciousness and their relationship?May be someone can throw light.
I tend to believe that it is during 'Naam simran' [waheguru -gurumantar]that one get respite for few minutes.
Let us see how this thread proceeds.
Ultimately it boils down to consistent and considered and pointed efforts to keep onself mentally clean.Rest is HIS grace.
It is one of the most important aspects of sikhism.Thanks to jasleen ji for taking up this.
Bhul chuk Mauf


----------



## Randip Singh (Feb 15, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> I hope no one minds, but i have taken a quote from another thread to start a new thread... i didn't want to get two unrelated topics confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think there is s story of Guru Nanak who joins a rich man in a Mosque for prayers and half way through Guru Nanak starts to laugh. When quizzed by the rich man why he laughed, Guru Nanak said you were not thinking about God but about a business deal that you did yesterday.

One of the most toughest part of being a Sikh is being a "Householder" i.e. not withdrawing from from life and becoming an ascetic but being part of society and despite being surrounded by the 5 thieves still being able to live life.

The 5 thieves are like the Hindu analogy of the horses pulling a chariot. If they are allowed to run riot, the chariot will over turn, and not go anywhere. If you manage to control them then you can go in the direction you choose rather than the horses. They will always be there, but it up to you to control them.

How to we control the wandering mind? We ask God to remove that particular thief from our mind. If we try and do it by ourselves we will fail, because that is self will and even the strongest of wills cannot control them. Aim to be a Gurmukh, and allow God to control them. This takes time, and will never be perfect (unless you are a Saint), but Sikhi does not ask for perfection, but merely a willingless to be Godwilled (Gurmukhs), rather than Selfwilled (Munmookh).


On a practical side, Sikhi talks of Miri and Piri, just as teh spiritual side of development is important, so is the mental and physical, so doing mental excersises (reading, writing), and physical activity (martial arts, excersise) will help concertration.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 15, 2008)

randip singh said:


> I think there is s story of Guru Nanak who joins a rich man in a Mosque for prayers and half way through Guru Nanak starts to laugh. When quizzed by the rich man why he laughed, Guru Nanak said you were not thinking about God but about a business deal that you did yesterday.
> 
> One of the most toughest part of being a Sikh is being a "Householder" i.e. not withdrawing from from life and becoming an ascetic but being part of society and despite being surrounded by the 5 thieves still being able to live life.
> 
> ...


 

thanks Randip ji, i remember this sakhi.  i think the mullah was thinking of his new horse or something.  

i think you're right.  rather than asking God to remove the thieves, i have been trying to banish them of my own will (manmukh).  surrender is difficult, especially when one has not been raised in a religious environment.   

thanks for this insight, i think it will be helpful.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 15, 2008)

The 4 LaavaN of Anand Karaj are steps taken to have union with God. 

Let's discuss the first stage (Pehli Laav) :-
*LAVAN: SOOHEE, FOURTH CHANNEL OF LIGHT:*

1. In the first round of the marriage ceremony, the Lord gives you His Instructions for performing the daily duties of married life. Instead of performing rituals by routine, embrace the righteous life of Dharma, and do nothing that separates you from God. Meditate on God’s Name. Embrace and practice Simran - the continuous remembrance of your True Identity. Worship and adore the Guru, the Perfect True Guru, and all the errors of your past shall be washed away. By your great destiny, you shall know that bliss which passes all understanding, and the Lord - Har, Har, will become sweet to your mind. Servant Nanak proclaims that in this first round, the marriage ceremony has begun.

Marriage is meant for a higher purpose of the union of soul with God. All scriptures and all religions tell us that. The Sikh scriptures have given as the first step that we should have righteous lives: good thoughts, good words and good deeds; and love for all: not to hurt the feelings of anybody. Naturally, love knows service and sacrifice. One who loves knows only to give, give and give: to help himself and to help others, too. An ethical life, with the normal duties of a householder, is a stepping stone to spirituality. The ultimate goal is to know God, and we should help each other to know God. The first step is an ethical life.


----------

